# Most common brands you see?



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

What are the most common bike brands you see in Sol Cal? Trek? Giant? Specialized? Pinarello? Cervelo? etc.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems like I see a lot of Cervelo down here in LoCal


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've come to the conclusion that a good 75% of the bikes now on the L.A. streets are Specialized. It seems a lot of folks have thrown away their Treks and bought the S brand. I see plenty of skinny-tubed LeMonds, too. Mostly ridden by tall, skinny dudes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Specialized.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I see a lot of Specialized bikes, too. 

BTW - I ride a Lemond, but unfortunately I'm niether tall nor skinny!

JSR


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I see, thanks. BTW are the Specialized bikes you see the most, low-end, mid-end, or super high-end S-Works? Additionally do you see any Giant bikes?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I see a reasonable amount of Giant bikes, mostly the lower end ones. The Specialized bikes are all over the map, price-wise. This includes a surprisingly large number of top-of-the-line ones, piloted by folks in full Specialized kit.

I ride a Time, BTW. I think I see another one once a month.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mapei said:


> I see a reasonable amount of Giant bikes, mostly the lower end ones. The Specialized bikes are all over the map, price-wise. This includes a surprisingly large number of top-of-the-line ones, piloted by folks in full Specialized kit.
> 
> I ride a Time, BTW. I think I see another one once a month.


Yea, Time is rather rare in America, though defenitley not in Europe. I think lots of teams in So Cal are sponsored by Specialized. Though back in the East Coast Trek and Giant were the most common...ok Treks are common around the world. 

Have you seen any S-Works MTBs before? I have yet to see anyone ride one (except in videos and pics).


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Easily Specialized. In fact, many of the shops I know of that carried Trek, now carry Specialized.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Yup, in SAN it's Specialized, Specialized, Specialized .

Curious as to why that might be so I went to both the Specialized and Trek websites and did a count of dealers. 11 for Specialized and 8 for Trek, which isn't enough of a difference to explain the dominance of the former. Could it be, dare I say, Trek backlash?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

ragweed said:


> Could it be, dare I say, Trek backlash?


Or maybe it's just because Trek's main pitch man was out of the sport for a few years. Now that he's back maybe we'll see the wannabees on Treks during as the new models become available.

Then again, I don't really have a clue, so,..

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

terminus123 said:


> What are the most common bike brands you see in Sol Cal? Trek? Giant? Specialized? Pinarello? Cervelo? etc.


Motiv, Pacific, Mongoose, etc


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I think it is interesting that in London I see mostly American brands. Trek Specialized, Cannondale, and Marin are all very popular here. There is of course a motly assortment of Euro brands as well especially the highest end stuff. Brompton and Dahon folders. Pashley around town bikes are popular and stylish. The most popular English brand I see is Ridgeback. They do a nice job of twisting typical bike types into a bit more commuter friendly version, wether road or mountain they just make it one bit more commuterish.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Specialized all the way.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Motiv, Pacific, Mongoose, etc


You elitist xenophobe! (kidding)


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

Specialized, Trek and Cannondales; in that order. This is my personal observation in the Inland Empire.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here, depending on which side of town you ride on it's either Specialized - Trek - Cannondale or Cannondale - Trek - Specialized...


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I see mostly Specialized and Trek in South Orange County where I live.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

North Orange County (Tustin/Irvine) Specialized, Giant, Scattante down in the flats. Up in the hills we see Cervelo, Cannondale Specialized the most.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Specialized by far here in Santa Barbara then Cannondale.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

terminus123 said:


> What are the most common bike brands you see in So Cal?


Probably Schwinn "mountain" bikes, followed closely by those 50 pound "beach cruisers"  

But in the So Bay beach cities, PV peninsula, and west side, most of the higher end road bikes (not in any order) seem to be: Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, Cervelo, and then a smattering of many other brands (Felt, Orbea, Look, Time, etc).

2 of 3 road bikes in my household, are Specialized.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

terminus123 said:


> Yea, Time is rather rare in America, though defenitley not in Europe. I think lots of teams in So Cal are sponsored by Specialized. Though back in the East Coast Trek and Giant were the most common...ok Treks are common around the world.
> 
> Have you seen any S-Works MTBs before? I have yet to see anyone ride one (except in videos and pics).


I have an S works HT Disc 2007 vintage. best damn MTB I have ever had beside my Bianchi BUSS single speed.


----------

